# Where are people buying their peps from these days?



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

*Which Peptides?*​
PurePeptides 631.58%Edspeps 421.05%PeptidesUk 947.37%Tom's00.00%


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Just a quick one, just wanted to know where people are getting their peptides from these days, I know Tom's are the best but what is next in line in terms of quality?

Edit - remember not to post a link to anywhere that sells AAS or GH 

Edit x 2 - *there is a poll now so you can vote.*


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

www.edspeps.com

A few on here are using them at the moment and giving good feedback.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> Just a quick one, just wanted to know where people are getting their peptides from these days, I know Tom's are the best but what is next in line in terms of quality?
> 
> Edit - remember not to post a link to anywhere that sells AAS or GH


Toms or PurePeptides


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> www.edspeps.com
> 
> A few on here are using them at the moment and giving good feedback.


Interesting i'll have a look, who's using them at the moment on here?



Pscarb said:


> Toms or PurePeptides


Cheers mate, is that PurePeptidesUk yea?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Purepeps and peptidesuk


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Interesting i'll have a look, who's using them at the moment on here?


 @Ginger Ben, @Richie186, think @Bad Alan is too?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yep I'm using them. Loving them too. Was using ghrp6 with mod grf but switched to ghrp 2 because hunger was driving me mad on 6. Highly recommended.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Interesting i'll have a look, who's using them at the moment on here?
> 
> Cheers mate, is that PurePeptidesUk yea?


Edspeps here too mate as @roblet said, they're good IMO - used quite a few different ones. Keeping fullness and bodyweight off cycle so sure they're contributing!

I use mod-grf and ipam mate 3-4 times per day!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> Interesting i'll have a look, who's using them at the moment on here?
> 
> Cheers mate, is that PurePeptidesUk yea?


yes mate, i stuck with them since the comparison test and they have never let me down


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Yep I'm using them. Loving them too. Was using ghrp6 with mod grf but switched to ghrp 2 because hunger was driving me mad on 6. Highly recommended.


Definitely worked well then 



Bad Alan said:


> Edspeps here too mate as @roblet said, they're good IMO - used quite a few different ones. Keeping fullness and bodyweight off cycle so sure they're contributing!
> 
> I use mod-grf and ipam mate 3-4 times per day!


How comes you're using ipam mate?



Pscarb said:


> yes mate, i stuck with them since the comparison test and they have never let me down


I used them based on your comparison test last time and they seem to do the trick.


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

I just ordered some LR3 from pep bridge, my pins come today or tomorrow so I'll let y'all know how they are


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Definitely worked well then
> 
> How comes you're using ipam mate?
> 
> I used them based on your comparison test last time and they seem to do the trick.


Ipam is a ghrp too but Ghrp2+6 can both cause gyno so I steer clear! Plus hate hunger sides on ghrp6.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Ipam is a ghrp too but Ghrp2+6 can both cause gyno so I steer clear! Plus hate hunger sides on ghrp6.


Any difference to it or does it just stay in your system longer is that right?

I was tempted to get some GHRP-6 just purely for when my appetite after the gym is low.


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Any difference to it or does it just stay in your system longer is that right?
> 
> I was tempted to get some GHRP-6 just purely for when my appetite after the gym is low.


Ipam doesn't cause the cortisol release ghrp-6 causes and it doesn't cause the bad prolactin sides that can come from ghrp-2. It's also a pentapeptide.


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

I've just ordered from peptidesuk.com, will post results.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Pure peptides for me , trusted pscarbs judgement and I'm really happy with them.

Ipam, mod grf jabbing on average 3 times a day sometimes up to 4-5 on weekends, love um and just started a very low test shot eod to to help heal something up, feel fooking ace on them !!

Not had a bad vial yet , I know some have had poor mixing sometimes !

I think my gyno has actually reduced since I started them ?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Toms for me iv never looked anywhere else though, just dont fancy it although the uk ones maybe as good i would rather stick with toms and know im getting quality.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Currently using peps from www.peptidesuk.com

Working really well, using GHRP2 + Mod GRF throughout the day and Ipam + Mod GRF before bed. Loving the results, prefer peps to GH and peptidesuk has been an excellent source.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Gonna try few bottles of tb500 from edspeps. Better work Roblet lol


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

LGM said:


> Currently using peps from www.peptidesuk.com
> 
> Working really well, using GHRP2 + Mod GRF throughout the day and Ipam + Mod GRF before bed. Loving the results, prefer peps to GH and peptidesuk has been an excellent source.


Yep peptidesuk for me also, used purepeptides then went to them and found them to be at least as effective and cheaper so stuck with them.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses guys, ive added a poll now to see who seems to be most popular.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Big Ian said:


> Yep peptidesuk for me also, used purepeptides then went to them and found them to be at least as effective and cheaper so stuck with them.


 Yeh mate same as I thought. Working well for me!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i wouldnt touch a single pep site bar toms tbh,

ive had multiple UK ones each of which the ipamorelin contaminated with ghrp2 or 6


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> i wouldnt touch a single pep site bar toms tbh,
> 
> ive had multiple UK ones each of which the ipamorelin contaminated with ghrp2 or 6


Long time no speak!

How do you know this mate?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Long time no speak!
> 
> How do you know this mate?


hello mate because ipamorelin is a third generation peptide, superior to ghrp2/6

ghrp2/6 raise prolactin,cortisol at certain doses, sometimes at any dose, ipam does not

I can tell both prolactin and coritsol sides in my body, and i got hit by them hard after trying anything other than toms (ive never tried other usa sites) but ive used other uk sites which i dont rate for the above reason purely


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> hello mate because ipamorelin is a third generation peptide, superior to ghrp2/6
> 
> ghrp2/6 raise prolactin,cortisol at certain doses, sometimes at any dose, ipam does not
> 
> I can tell both prolactin and coritsol sides in my body, and i got hit by them hard after trying anything other than toms (ive never tried other usa sites) but ive used other uk sites which i dont rate for the above reason purely


Fair enough so does that mean Ipam is actually better than GHRP 2 and 6? Or is it just different.

What were the prolactin and cortisol sides mate?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Fair enough so does that mean Ipam is actually better than GHRP 2 and 6? Or is it just different.
> 
> What were the prolactin and cortisol sides mate?


no mate doesnt mean its better, its actually weaker mcg for mcg, but you could shoot 5grams of ipam if you wanted to, you couldnt do that with ghrp2 unless you wanted to feel like pure poo

very lethargic, very crappy feel', gyno irritation, gyno lactation, body condition and more mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> no mate doesnt mean its better, its actually weaker mcg for mcg, but you could shoot 5grams of ipam if you wanted to, you couldnt do that with ghrp2 unless you wanted to feel like pure poo
> 
> very lethargic, very crappy feel', gyno irritation, gyno lactation, body condition and more mate


Fair play mate.

Definitely the peps? Couldn't be anything else?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Fair play mate.
> 
> Definitely the peps? Couldn't be anything else?


yes mate as its after shooting the peps

could say gear could contribute but it was the same off cycle

diet hasnt changed in years

sleep doesnt change

training doesnt change


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

What are the differences between steroids and then peptides?

& are they better/worse/used for a different reason?

(briefly) TY!


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> What are the differences between steroids and then peptides?
> 
> & are they better/worse/used for a different reason?
> 
> (briefly) TY!


Peptides are polypeptides and steroids are a lipid based hormone. Generally speaking steroids are going to produce more drastic size changes but peptides are good for decent results without many sides


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

marknorthumbria said:


> no mate doesnt mean its better, its actually weaker mcg for mcg, but you could shoot 5grams of ipam if you wanted to, you couldnt do that with ghrp2 unless you wanted to feel like pure poo
> 
> very lethargic, very crappy feel', gyno irritation, gyno lactation, body condition and more mate


IPAM is weaker in the case of the GH pulse it creates when compared to GHRP-2 but produces the same pulse as GHRP-6, so yes slightly weaker mcg/kg (GHRP-2 is .8mcg/kg - IPAM is 1mcg/kg) IPAM has no sides in relation to Prolactin or cortisol it is a 3rd generation GHRP, this is why you can mega dose IPAM.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dan TT said:


> What are the differences between steroids and then peptides?
> 
> & are they better/worse/used for a different reason?
> 
> (briefly) TY!


if you are talking about the peptides most talked about in this section (GHRP/GHRH) compared to steroids then the simplest difference is that steroids are synthetic and they create a negative feedback stopping your own production.

Peptides create a natural release of GH and do not cause a negative feedback.......


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> if you are talking about the peptides most talked about in this section (GHRP/GHRH) compared to steroids then the simplest difference is that steroids are synthetic and they create a negative feedback stopping your own production.
> 
> Peptides create a natural release of GH and do not cause a negative feedback.......


So why are people not using these peptides instead of steroids if they aren't giving negative feedback? Do you inject them just the same as steroids? Are there any negatives to them?

(Thanks for explaining btw)


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

infraredline said:


> Peptides are polypeptides and steroids are a lipid based hormone. Generally speaking steroids are going to produce more drastic size changes but peptides are good for decent results without many sides


Sorry didn't see this, so steroids are better for size but peptides less size but less sides?


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> Sorry didn't see this, so steroids are better for size but peptides less size but less sides?


Essentially yes. Peptides will deliver results over a longer period of time where as with steroids it will deliver in as little as 4 weeks depending on the steroid. Peptides are great to use for anti aging or off cycle enhancement while you're taking a break from steroids.


----------



## MarioBB (Feb 14, 2014)

infraredline said:


> I just ordered some LR3 from pep bridge, my pins come today or tomorrow so I'll let y'all know how they are


Very interested in this as they seem to be old labpe.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dan TT said:


> Sorry didn't see this, so steroids are better for size but peptides less size but less sides?


peptides do not come close to the size steroids will give you no where near, they won't maintain gains either from a steroid cycle 2 different things


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

MarioBB said:


> Very interested in this as they seem to be old labpe.


It's legit, I shot 30mcg igf1 lr3 post workout yesterday and even after 55g protein, 125g carbs and 33g fat (or something like that) I was still very hypoglycemic. Haven't noticed a huge increase in fullness yet but will keep posted.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

infraredline said:


> It's legit, I shot 30mcg igf1 lr3 post workout yesterday and even after 55g protein, 125g carbs and 33g fat (or something like that) I was still very hypoglycemic. Haven't noticed a huge increase in fullness yet but will keep posted.


you should not go hypo from that small amount of IGF imo.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pure peptides have just emailed me with there new web address.....

https://www.purepeptidesuk.com/peptides


----------



## maxed (Apr 11, 2014)

Been getting my bac water from www.peptides-uk.com and everything has been good thus far.. Decided to give their peptides a go will post results


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> you should not go hypo from that small amount of IGF imo.....


I did not think I should have either but I did. I even got slightly hypo at 10mcg (that one went away after I consumed a large amount of food though). It happened again yesterday when I shot 30mcg also


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

That is strange mate be careful


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> That is strange mate be careful


Yeah a little, I'll be careful though and I will keep everyone updated


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> pure peptides have just emailed me with there new web address.....
> 
> https://www.purepeptidesuk.com/peptides


Paul do u rate these?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hilly said:


> Paul do u rate these?


Yes mate ever since I did the comparison last year, used them ever since (these and Toms)


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Any difference to it or does it just stay in your system longer is that right?
> 
> I was tempted to get some GHRP-6 just purely for when my appetite after the gym is low.


GHRP6 is amazing for appetite mate. I've struggled badly with appetite on this cycle, never felt hungry once, never had my stomach rumble and never craved any foods since right at the beginning. I had some GHRP6 from a good while ago but no bac water, ordered some bac water and started doing 100mcg as normal, felt hunger like you wouldn't believe both times then that night woke up after 4 hours sleep with hunger pains 

I might be doing it wrong though, cause sometimes it makes you the hungriest man in the world and other times it doesn't, but it always makes it 10x easier to finish a monstrous meal. Could be something to do with stimulants/smoking in my case however


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Toms or Pure am up for trying a different UK based provider though.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Great thread ppl keep the feedback coming!

Last time I ran peps they were unlabelled chinese generics so phuck knows what I was jabbing....Got the most horrendous dose of prolactin gyno ever so bad one GP thought it was phucking cancer ffs


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

SickCurrent said:


> Great thread ppl keep the feedback coming!
> 
> Last time I ran peps they were unlabelled chinese generics so phuck knows what I was jabbing....Got the most horrendous dose of prolactin gyno ever so bad one GP thought it was phucking cancer ffs


Gyno is one of the few sides I seem to be resilient too, get every other side you can think of from GHRP-2 though lol. I've been on peps for 6 months now, switch between the two depending on training goal. Last time I used ghrp-2, I got really bad lethargy and shin pumps. I couldn't run more than 50 meters. That was clinical grade stuff as well. Ipam I can take all day long without anything though.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I keep meaning to take an extended break, but within a week I look about 5 years older lol.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

digitalis said:


> I keep meaning to take an extended break, but within a week I look about 5 years older lol.


Haha really? Its that noticeable?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> Haha really? Its that noticeable?


it is with good peptides....


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> it is with good peptides....


Do you find the anti ageing effects of growth very pronounced? I seem to have a healthy glow to me (not pregnant) at the moment and people keep saying I look more tanned even though I haven't had a sunbed in over 3 weeks.

FYI the gh is definitely not MT2


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Do you find the anti ageing effects of growth very pronounced? I seem to have a healthy glow to me (not pregnant) at the moment and people keep saying I look more tanned even though I haven't had a sunbed in over 3 weeks.
> 
> FYI the gh is definitely not MT2


Can't speak for growth but peps, yeah mega difference. Get that glow you said about and reduction in lines and much firmer, smoother skin. Nails and hair grow much faster, partic on ghrp-2. Can eat crap and get away with it more, basically reminds me of being about 24. (Just wish it grew hair back lol) Lot of people saying lately don't look my age lol, I just say I take vit.c

If I am on the Perricone diet * and on peps I have had several shocked lately that I am 31, which is nice as I distinctly remember looking in the mirror around a year back and thinking "you're looking rough son."

Few of my lines around my eyes have either gone or significantly abated, and those horizontal lines you get on your forehead no longer stay there ages after I laugh or frown. In fact, a good mate of mine accused me of having botox haha! I use retinol/retin-a as well mind, take loads of vitamin c ester and salmon oil tablets and drink loads of spring water. It has made a big difference. I was taking a load of other supps as well but my sleep was affected by one of them so just just stick to a multivit, salmon oil and vit.c now.

Also get a significant strength and endurance boost and pump. Anyone who says they are a waste of time isn't using the right ones or is taking too much other stuff to notice or not dosing correctly.

* (Essentially oily fish, non starch carbs, dark green veg, low gi fruit, EFA's, green tea and water)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

digitalis said:


> Yeah mega difference, get that glow you said about and reduction in lines and much firmer skin. Nails and hair grow much faster.
> 
> If I am on the Perricone low inflammatory diet (loads of fish, no starchy carbs, dark green veg and fruit, EFA's and green tea and water) and on peps I have had several shocked lately that I am 31, which is nice as I distinctly remember looking in the mirror around a year back and thinking "you're looking rough son."
> 
> Few of my lines around my eyes have either gone or significantly abated, and those horizontal lines you get on your forehead no longer stay there after I laugh or frown. In fact, a good mate of mine accused me of having botox of my forehead haha! I use retinol/retin-a as well mind, take loads of vitamin c ester and salmon oil tablets and drink loads of spring water. It has made a big difference. I was taking a load of other supps as well but my sleep was affected by one of them so just just stick to a multi, salmon oil and vit.c now.


Haha nice mate! All sounds very good. I'd just be worried about becoming even more good looking that would be the only issue 

What peps were these that caused all these benefits?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Haha nice mate! All sounds very good. I'd just be worried about becoming even more good looking that would be the only issue
> 
> What peps were these that caused all these benefits?


I've had nothing but benefits tbh and the bloat I experienced has now abated after I took about ten days off and restarted lower. I usually dose 50/50 several times in timing with natty pulses ideally as saturation dose is where I tend to notice the water retention sneaking in from aldosterone when the body senses there's too much gh flying around lol.

To answer your question, Pure and Toms, mainly Ipamorelin and mod-grf from 4-5 times per day to 1 but usually 2-3. The lethargy off ghrp-2 is a bit too much for me most of the time though it is much stronger IMO, may start again when I hit the weights hard this week. Occasionally have up to a week off. I want to try MGF, as it is supposed to be decent. Wouldn't mind a run on tb500 as well when I have the funds.

Ha yeah, tbh what they say about natural growth nosediving from 30 odd must be true cos I notice when I go out that all the lads I was school with are all starting to get that same type of look, at least the ones who don't train and eat right. Jowls, sagging skin, wrinkles etc. Some people say it's just nature taking it's course and I'd be inclined to agree if I wasn't single lol. Town I live in is already enough of a sausage fest without making the odds even worse.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Very impressed with purepep service time. Orderd n paid Sunday arrived today.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

hilly said:


> Very impressed with purepep service time. Orderd n paid Sunday arrived today.


Yeah they are lightning fast.


----------



## spencertruck (Apr 29, 2014)

maxed said:


> Been getting my bac water from www.peptides-uk.com and everything has been good thus far.. Decided to give their peptides a go will post results





Big_Me said:


> I've just ordered from peptidesuk.com, will post results.


peptides-uk.com or peptidesuk.com


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

i use private email guy.. pretty easy to get peps most gyms etc aswel now


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

spencertruck said:


> peptides-uk.com or peptidesuk.com


peptidesuk.com mate, no hyphen.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Big_Me said:


> peptidesuk.com mate, no hyphen.


 Been using the ipam from www.peptidesuk.com myself before bed at 500mcg with 100mcg Mod GRF. Best sleep I ever have. Testing it to see if the results are worth the extra money. Just doing this 3 times a week and using GHRP2 and Mod GRF the other times. What are you using?


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

I used to use peptidesuk regularly, never had a problem with them. Occasionally i'd stock up from tom but thought the cost and the potential degradaion in transit didn't make it worthwhile, so stuck with peptidesuk until recently after all the hype about purepeptidesuk, i have switched to them and for me personally they seem the best so far.


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

LGM said:


> Been using the ipam from www.peptidesuk.com myself before bed at 500mcg with 100mcg Mod GRF. Best sleep I ever have. Testing it to see if the results are worth the extra money. Just doing this 3 times a week and using GHRP2 and Mod GRF the other times. What are you using?


I'm using the standard 3x daily GHRP2 & Mod GRF both @ 100mcg protocol. Peptidesuk were slightly late with delivery (by which I mean a couple of days which they emailed me about to explain they were waiting on shipments) and threw in 2x bottles of Ipam for free - superb customer service I must say - which I've used sporadically over the last few weeks I've been on and I do prefer Ipam as I don't suffer the lethargy I do with GHRP2 for an hour or so post jab.

I'm yet to try the 500mcg Ipam dosing before bed. I do wonder about the cost/benefit ratio of doing so tbh, 5x standard dose for maybe 2x the effect (if I understand pscarb correctly, as the 500mcg dose effectively allows for another pulse after the initial one wears off later in the night).

Why do you just dose 500mcg ipam 3x a week rather than 7x?


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Big_Me said:


> I'm using the standard 3x daily GHRP2 & Mod GRF both @ 100mcg protocol. Peptidesuk were slightly late with delivery (by which I mean a couple of days which they emailed me about to explain they were waiting on shipments) and threw in 2x bottles of Ipam for free - superb customer service I must say - which I've used sporadically over the last few weeks I've been on and I do prefer Ipam as I don't suffer the lethargy I do with GHRP2 for an hour or so post jab. I'm yet to try the 500mcg Ipam dosing before bed. I do wonder about the cost/benefit ratio of doing so tbh, 5x standard dose for maybe 2x the effect (if I understand pscarb correctly, as the 500mcg dose effectively allows for another pulse after the initial one wears off later in the night). Why do you just dose 500mcg ipam 3x a week rather than 7x?


 Yes mate its called boom dosing. Read it on datbtrue's forum. 500mcg is actually a relatively small dose in regards to doom dosing. But found this dose to work well for me. Dont get any sides even at higher doses (done up to 1mg). It actually gives several mini pulses which will be released through the night. I would recommend it but only if your budget allows it.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Anyone tried the US sourced peptides from purepeptidesuk?

Quite a substantial price difference between them and the EU peptides they stock, curious if the price has a reflection in quality..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LGM said:


> Yes mate its called boom dosing. Read it on datbtrue's forum. 500mcg is actually a relatively small dose in regards to doom dosing. But found this dose to work well for me. Dont get any sides even at higher doses (done up to 1mg). *It actually gives several mini pulses which will be released through the night*. I would recommend it but only if your budget allows it.


this is incorrect, boom dosing gives a second pulse of GH through the night it does not give several mini pulses.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> Anyone tried the US sourced peptides from purepeptidesuk?
> 
> Quite a substantial price difference between them and the EU peptides they stock, curious if the price has a reflection in quality..


Interested in this too as I'm looking for some more tb500


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

I am just trying out some of the "US Range" from Purepeptides U.K.

I have used their "E.U. Premier" peps which I found comparable to TOMS.

So far I have had the same flushing and soporific effect that I get from shots of Ghrps .

I am trying sort and old re-emerged injury to my foot and ankle mainly tendon trauma.

Also trying some MGF but this is the first I have tried so can`t make a comparison.

I can`t see Purepetides UK risking their Good Rep by selling bunk gear. The lower price probably reflects much higher production runs in a larger facility.


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

dumbat said:


> I am just trying out some of the "US Range" from Purepeptides U.K.
> 
> I have used their "E.U. Premier" peps which I found comparable to TOMS.
> 
> ...


which peps are you using mate?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I went for the EU PEPs.. Delivered next day.

Pinned 100mcg of ghrp2 and mod grf.. Within 3 mins I got a flush, but started craving sugar and food.

All the shots after have been fine...no flush etc.

Only thing I can say is since taking them I'm getting joint pain in my knee's. I've got dodgy knees, worn cartilage. Wondered if its the GH released that's causing the joint pain? Maybe I should reduce the dose? Or ride it out and see if it subsides?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> I went for the EU PEPs.. Delivered next day.
> 
> Pinned 100mcg of ghrp2 and mod grf.. Within 3 mins I got a flush, but started craving sugar and food.
> 
> ...


I get that hunger too and experienced some joint pain as well with same peps, same manufacturer.


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

I am using GHRP-2 and GHRP-6 , I will get some of the "US" Mod GRF-1-29 in the next week or so.

Currently I am using the GHRPS with some of TOMS Mod GRF.

Judging by last nights sleep I would say that I am getting a decent HGH pulse from these Peptides.


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

Goldigge: sounds like the HGH to me: You could reduce doses, some people get a much better HGH pulse than others.

So you may be one of the lucky ones who can get away with lower doses.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Edspeps here too mate as @roblet said, they're good IMO - used quite a few different ones. Keeping fullness and bodyweight off cycle so sure they're contributing!
> 
> I use mod-grf and ipam mate 3-4 times per day!


What is the delivery time like with edspeps mate?


----------

